# I Know What I Would Rather Be Driving



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You can laugh at my tanks if you like, Z3 clown shoe edition

Or something cool like a Triple Black 68 Riviera lowrider 



















Or maybe this MK V Lincoln










So what would you rather be driving


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

well if i couldnt get a 1969 dodge charger because Hollywood has crashed them all,it would be a 69 yenko camaro :cheers:

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh and if it was modern muscle i would go new KR :cheers:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This baby does it for me. :drool:










and this for the modern touch - 800bhp twin turbo. :jawdrop:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd have this










Incidentally the deputy editor of Classic American live around the corner from me. I often get to see a '66 Pontiac GTO 8)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Parabola said:


> I'd have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These old Dodge/Plymouth are nice, Not far from where I stayed when I was a teenager there was a guy stayed in a castle and he had a collection of various cars including some Yank muscle cars. He had this original 4 speed Hemi Charger tucked away in the back of one of his barns, one of only a couple of hundred 69's with only 44,000 miles on the clock. When he died it was sold on so don't know if it's still around.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BTW

Doesn't need to be Yank Muscle cars, just anything you'd rather drive than a Clowns Shoe :lol:

And just to show that it's not all BMW's I was complimenting a guy last week when he pulled up in an immaculate one of these, he previously had a 5 series Alpina and just changed it for a 6.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If I were to go for a Euro tank one of these would be perfect, 560SEL, in black of course


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> You can laugh at my tanks if you like, Z3 clown shoe edition
> 
> Or maybe this MK V Lincoln
> 
> ...


You may think the Z3 looks like a clown shoe but that MK5 looks like a CLOWN CAR


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > You can laugh at my tanks if you like, Z3 clown shoe edition
> ...


How can you say that !!!!!!

Cannon had one

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Good enough for Presidents and in triple black, cooler than a cool thing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

But not as silky as this.:wink1:


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

i'd rather be driving one of these:










Obviously, i'd need a NOS one from the states, with a series of mods......just need to find the $68K for it....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well big(ish) engines in small cars are what inspire me & this is the SS1 that's inspiring me to modify mine to Zetec power so I'd love to have this one. I like the fact that it's slightly shabby on the outside but anything but under the bonnet:










This is the engine in the above car - 2 litre 16v Zetec with a few external & internal modifications :










Neither picture used without permission & I hope the owner doesn't mind h34r:

This however ticks ALL the right boxes for me  I think it's just superb & perfectly formed for what is essentially 3 boxes :thumbup: I think it's only a 1300 ..... but somewhat modified


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My ultimate two car garage would contain these two...

1965 AC Cobra 427










1970's/80's Aston Martin V8 Vantage, the definitive Aston IMHO.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Good enough for Presidents and in triple black, cooler than a cool thing


Now that is seriously damn cool.........mmmmmmm


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not to fussed on some of the newer Ferraris but an F40 would definitely be in the dream garage


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You know it's going to be hassle and probably worthless in a fortnight but B)


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

The Alfa Spider is gorgeous, but you know that if it had to be an Alfa, it would be one of these:










Alfa 8C Competizione Spider....my goodness........ :drool:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm not to fussed on some of the newer Ferraris but an F40 would definitely be in the dream garage


 :cheers: :cheers: I would genuinely sell the 710 for one of these and a garage to put it in.


----------

